# [FAQ] Cosa cancellare tranquillamente e cosa no?

## sanzo77

Ho messo il tag FAQ xche' credo che sia una domanda a cui avete risposto spesso, anzi mi ricordo di aver letto qualcosa a proposito, ma cercando cancellare non sono riuscito a ritrovare il vecchio post.

La domanda e':

Visto il seguente output

df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3              20G   17G  1.6G  92% /

Cosa posso cancellare senza creare problemi a gentoo? Ad esempio /var/tmp la posso cancellare? Si ricrea in automatico?

Portage immagino si cachi un bel po' di roba, dove? E posso cancellarla?

Che altro posso cancellare senza problemi?

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Qui trovi tutto quello che ti serve sapere.

----------

## Onip

sicuramente

```
# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*.*
```

non crea danni.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> sicuramente
> 
> ```
> # rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*.*
> ```
> ...

 

certo perchè la banda dei mirror è gratis quindi possiamo anche cancellare tutto e riscaricarlo quando serve, al massimo è il mirror che si trova con la banda satura ...

Personalmente mi pare un pochino incivile come ragionamento ...

molto meglio limitarsi ad un eclean-dist che cancella solo i sorgenti di quanto non è più in portage.

----------

## sanzo77

Grazie del link, vado a leggere   :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Personalmente mi pare un pochino incivile come ragionamento ...
> 
> molto meglio limitarsi ad un eclean-dist che cancella solo i sorgenti di quanto non è più in portage.

 

Esagerato dai... quanto spesso ti capita di reinstallare un pacchetto già installato? A me molto raramente... diciamo che questa cosa può influire sull'1% della banda del server? Sto sovrastimando?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Esagerato dai... quanto spesso ti capita di reinstallare un pacchetto già installato? A me molto raramente... diciamo che questa cosa può influire sull'1% della banda del server? Sto sovrastimando?

 

E poi, diciamoci la verità, è ora che si facciano un bell'esame di coscienza e che inizino a sistemare portage per superare questa pecca abnorme (la quantità di disco sprecata). Ormai abbiamo gl'overlay, la ricerca negl'overlay etc.., e ancora ci scarichiamo tonnellate di ebuilds che non useremo mai. Ma non avrebbe piu' senso scaricarsi un indice degl'ebuilds, e in fase di installazione syncare quelli necessari ? Col vantaggio che non sprecheremmo banda del forum su domande quali ad esempio "come risparmio spazio in gentoo ?"   :Razz: 

aho', se 'ffa pe' scherza'   :Laughing:   !

Coda

----------

## sanzo77

Cmq ho una usr che occupa 7,5Gb, impallidisco... ora vedo di cancellare qualcosa, ma nn vorrei creare casini...  :Embarassed: 

Tra queste qual'e' quella che vi suona + strana?

```

0       /usr/X11R6

168M    /usr/bin

64K     /usr/doc

3.0M    /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu

78M     /usr/include

470M    /usr/kde

1.1G    /usr/lib

17M     /usr/libexec

2.0G    /usr/local

691M    /usr/portage

27M     /usr/qt

12M     /usr/sbin

966M    /usr/share

2.1G    /usr/src

0       /usr/tmp

```

A parte /usr/src che so che contiene kernel inutilizzati, ma ho aperto un altro 3d a proposito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ma non avrebbe piu' senso scaricarsi un indice degl'ebuilds, e in fase di installazione syncare quelli necessari ? Col vantaggio che non sprecheremmo banda del forum su domande quali ad esempio "come risparmio spazio in gentoo ?"  

 

SONO ANNI CHE LO DICO!!!

CAVOLI !!!

Ma quand'e' che lo capiranno mai...

----------

## Manwhe

A prima vista la /usr/src e /usr/lib , non e' che hai i sorgenti e moduli di piu' kernel?

----------

## Kernel78

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 2.0G    /usr/local
> ...

 

Per i kernel dovrebbe aiutarti la risposta che ti ho dato in privato per /usr/local penso che tu abbia molti/troppi sorgenti e/o binari, dai 

```
eclean-dist
```

 e 

```
eclean-pkg
```

----------

## sanzo77

gia fatti entrambi gli eclean, quella lista l'ho postata dopo gli eclean. Per i kernel ti sto rispondendo in pvt ^^

----------

## Manwhe

pvt?

----------

## sanzo77

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> pvt?

 

si scusa parlavo con kernel78 che ha risposto a un mio messaggio privato ^^ cmq per rispondere a te: si ho sorgenti di + kernel e vorrei toglierli, ora sto cercando di capire come e' meglio fare per evitare danni ^^

----------

## Manwhe

Si ma visto che vi fate domande e risposte in privato, che rispondo a fare?

Eppure e' un forum non una chat  :Smile: 

----------

## sanzo77

Ti spiego: ho chiesto a kernel78 perche' ha risposto molto tempo fa ad una discussione simile e allora sono andato a rompergli le scatole in pvt, cmq hai ragione per questo posto lo scambio di messaggi avuti fino ad ora  :Very Happy: 

sanzo77 wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hai scritto che per rimuovere un kernel e' opportuno dare
> 
> emerge -C =<kernel-installato>-<versione-kernel-da-rimuovere>
> ...

 

kernel78 wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se fai emerge -C nomedelpacchettodelkernelinutilizzato sbagli di brutto.
> 
> Provo a farti degli esempi corretti:
> ...

 

sanzo77 wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie della risposta, ma continuo a non capire. Ti spiego:
> 
> io mi trovo nella seguente situazione:
> ...

 

Spero che il panorama sia + chiaro ora   :Razz: 

P.S. ho risolto per la /usr/local non ricordavo che matlab7 si era andato ad installare la' qualche tempo fa... ora e' da 32 Mb che e' accettabile ^^

----------

## Kernel78

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie della risposta, ma continuo a non capire. Ti spiego:
> 
> io mi trovo nella seguente situazione:
> ...

 

se vuoi rimuovere una versione specifica di un pacchetto DEVI mettere = davanti al nome del pacchetto stesso

----------

## sanzo77

Si scusa mi sono dimenticato l'uguale di fronte ai pacchetti (scritti cosi' emerge mi avrebbe dato errore cmq, giusto?). Forse mi sono spiegato male io all'inizio, intendevo chiedere se fare 

emerge -C =nomekernel 

fosse sbagliata come procedura, se si rischiavano dipendenze orfane.

Credo pero' a questo punto che se io faro'

```

emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8

emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r4

emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6

emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8 

```

avro' la mia /usr/src ripulita dai sorgenti non utilizzati. Per la /usr/lib ora vedo cosa c'e' di troppo.

Grazie ancora ^^

edit dell'ultimo minuto:

ho eliminato i kernel suddetti e di spazio se n'e' liberato un bel po', per quanto riguarda la /usr/lib purtroppo credo non ci sia nulla da fare considerando che

129968  /usr/lib/python2.4

338924  /usr/lib/openoffice

queste due da sole fanno gia' 500Mb.

----------

## Kernel78

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Si scusa mi sono dimenticato l'uguale di fronte ai pacchetti (scritti cosi' emerge mi avrebbe dato errore cmq, giusto?). Forse mi sono spiegato male io all'inizio, intendevo chiedere se fare 
> 
> emerge -C =nomekernel 
> 
> fosse sbagliata come procedura, se si rischiavano dipendenze orfane.
> ...

 

così è giusto, se temi pacchetti "orfani" lancia un emerge --depclean (per questo ti avevo suggerito di dare una lettura al man di emerge  :Wink:  )

----------

## Manwhe

bastera' eliminare sotto /usr/lib/modules/ "versione kernel obsoleto"

Ciao

----------

## sanzo77

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> bastera' eliminare sotto /usr/lib/modules/ "versione kernel obsoleto"
> 
> Ciao

 

emh, io nn ce l'ho /usr/lib/modules

@kernel78

si un depclean avevo in mente di darlo, ma non sono cosi' ferrato ancora da fare le cose  a colpo sicuro, per questo chiedo lumi (forse anche eccessivamente, ma poiche' e' il mio portatilino da studio vorrei andarci il + possibile coi piedi di piombo ^^).

Grazie mille cmq del supporto ^^

----------

## Manwhe

ops chiedo venia i moduli stanno sotto /lib/modules e non /usr/lib/modules  :Smile: 

----------

## sanzo77

Ultime cosine ^^ (spero)

dopo gli unmerge succitati mi e' rimasta in /usr/src la directory linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 eppure l'ho rimosso... dite che la posso cancellare senza timore?

Per il resto ora /usr occupa 4,5G che cmq non sono pochi ma da quel che vedo dubito di poter ridurre:

```

gentoomith usr # du -hs *

0       X11R6

164M    bin

64K     doc

3.0M    i686-pc-linux-gnu

78M     include

470M    kde

1.1G    lib

17M     libexec

32M     local

691M    portage

27M     qt

12M     sbin

915M    share

1.1G    src

0       tmp

```

----------

## codadilupo

si', va rimossa a mano

Coda

----------

## Dottout

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Ma non avrebbe piu' senso scaricarsi un indice degl'ebuilds, e in fase di installazione syncare quelli necessari ? Col vantaggio che non sprecheremmo banda del forum su domande quali ad esempio "come risparmio spazio in gentoo ?"   
> 
> SONO ANNI CHE LO DICO!!!
> 
> CAVOLI !!!
> ...

 

ma si sta parlando di syncare solo certe categorie\pacchetti? se si, c'è già da un sacco rsync_exclude

consiglio anche il tool udept, in particolare dep -s elimina i pacchetti non + necessari

----------

## Kernel78

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> ma si sta parlando di syncare solo certe categorie\pacchetti? se si, c'è già da un sacco rsync_exclude

 

... e adesso sfodero tutta la mia ignoranza ... rsync_exclude ? mai sentito  :Embarassed: 

Potresti dirmi qualcosa in più ?

----------

## Dottout

sono le 5 meno 20 e le mie facoltà non sono molto limpide, posto il wiki che almeno evito di scrivere ostiate  :Very Happy:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Exclude_categories_from_emerge_sync

----------

## Kernel78

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> sono le 5 meno 20 e le mie facoltà non sono molto limpide, posto il wiki che almeno evito di scrivere ostiate  http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Exclude_categories_from_emerge_sync

 

Grazie mille, sono proprio curioso, non penso che l'attuerò visto che il sync lo faccio fare di notte e quindi non mi disturba il tempo che impiega e con tutto lo spazio che ho non mi disturba se anche il portage si porta via mezzo giga (non mi disturberebbe anche se prendesse più spazio).

Mentre scrivevo questo post mi sono già letto il wiki, molto banale ma funzionale, grazie ancora (soprattutto per avermi risposto a quell'ora  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Trizio!

come da oggetto... la usr sta crescendo sempre più, al momento sono all'84% dei 5 Gb dedicati nella sua partizione. E' normale tutto sto spazio occupato? Il pc fa solo da serverino con una 2007.0 desktop passata ieri sera a 2008.0 server. Ho già fatto la procedura con eclean ma è cambiato poco e niente. Suggerimenti? Googlando non sono riuscito a trovare molto se non eclean... 

Grazie anticipato!

----------

## randomaze

Trizio!

ho fatto il merge del tuo topic con questo che tratta lo stesso argomento. Dovresti trovare tutte le risposte del caso leggendolo.

----------

